# Livery - Poynton, Woodfood, Wilmslow



## dollymix (21 January 2015)

Hi all - there is a chance I will be relocating to South Manchester in the next month or so, having secured a new job (just waiting for contract to come through so I can hand my notice in) - I am house hunting in the locations mentioned in the title, and will be working near Handforth - But I need to find somewhere for my mare too! 

Please can anyone recommend livery yards in the area - DIY or maybe assisted DIY. MUST have decent turnout - all year in safe paddocks! Ideally with good off-road hacking and an arena. Prefer small yards, but my current yard has 30 horses so I am not too particular about that. 

Also - any other good suggestions in area - tack shops, feed shops, Blacksmiths, vets, riding clubs, etc, all much appreciated!


----------



## Smudgit (22 January 2015)

Goyt mill and Bowlers for feed and tack. Nathan May is a good farrier. Vets, Simon Constable, Agnew Equine. Everyone has their personal preferences! I have looked at lots of yards including the one I am on currently, and it's a hard slog finding the right place! There are a few around Woodford, though the hacking isn't great. I suggest you look on the Cheshire Horse Forum and Directory, and also Preloved. Good luck! If you shortlist any, feel free to pm me for any info I may have about them!


----------



## dollymix (22 January 2015)

Thanks! I have the same msg on the Cheshire horse forum so fingers crossed! What's the  average DIY cost in the area? 
Hoping to find nice hacking really as miss that - lived in sale 11 yrs ago and remember brilliant hacking! But turn out was always an issue over there. Too many horses and not enough land!


----------



## dancingkris (23 January 2015)

Stanneylands just outside Handforth is a lovely yard but doesn't have an arena - although there are plenty of places to school. There's also a place further up that road which does have a large arena and the hacking is quite good - you can get onto the bridlepaths which go round the airport etc. Shentons in Handforth is great for feed/bedding but they don't sell tack. I use a local vet - wilmslow based called simon pollard and would recommend him. Good luck with the move!!


----------



## dollymix (24 January 2015)

Thanks. Someone I know mentioned Stanneylands. Might have to have a drive along there and drop in on a few yards. A friend said the hacking is very good in styal?

Shentons used to deliver my feed when I stables in Sale 11 yrs ago! Glad to hear they're still going! 

It's a long time since I've lived in Manchester!


----------



## shadeofshyness (24 January 2015)

I tried a horse on that yard in Styal - the lady said they had fab hacking. The yard is called Dean Dale Farm I think.

There's also Penningtons in Bramhall which is right by me. Not sure how much turnout they get but there's hacking in Bramhall park and some other routes I forget now. They have an indoor school and an outdoor area but think that's unlit.

Prestbury has a nice indoor and outdoor but rubbish hacking. I'm on there but find it a bit of a trek to get to.


----------



## neddy man (24 January 2015)

try www.liveryfinder.co.uk or www.liverylist.co.uk .I have always been happy with online buys from goyt mill.


----------



## dollymix (28 January 2015)

Thanks for the tips and advice everyone. I have put my name down on a yard so hopefully Luna has a lovely new home to move to in February!


----------



## dollymix (10 May 2015)

Reawakening this thread... Yard I moved to is ok but hacking is so poor it makes me want to cry :-(

Turnout is also in huge (20 plus horses) mixed herd. 

Priorities are;
- Good hacking (with some off road)
-All year turnout although don't mind restricted grazing as poor Luna only has to sniff grass to turn into an elephant!
-outdoor school with use of show jumps


----------



## dancingkris (10 May 2015)

There was a few advertised this week on preloved - one in Wilmslow which I know has good off road hacking and a menage. Good luck!


----------



## dollymix (10 May 2015)

Think I may have seen it.. Depends which side of wilmslow though as otherwise it's a fairly long drive? 

I do work in Cheadle though so might be ok? 

Is the hacking good around Wilmslow?


----------



## dancingkris (10 May 2015)

It's near to Lindow Common so nice hacking and a very horsey area - it's through the town centre if you were coming off the a34 so not too far away. I was going to move there a few years ago but there was a complete nutcase woman running it and she decided at the last minute to move all the goalposts (she wanted me to turn my old horse out in the car park area!!) Anyway it would seem she's no longer there and someone else is running it.


----------



## dollymix (10 May 2015)

Thanks. I'm a bit worried that it might be too far over for me. Especially of I have to go twice a day. I have sent msgs to a couple on preloved.

It's so hard finding somewhere. Would love to find somewhere smaller with someone who wants a buddy to go to the beach, Somerford etc. I don't have transport but happy to pay towards fuel etc.

Seems to me that all the decent yards are full livery though and I just can't stretch to that sadly.


----------



## dollymix (10 May 2015)

Contacted one near the Sebastian Grey in over Alderly? Only problem is, they don't have a school. Apparantly they use a sectioned off area in the field in summer and hacking is great.... I've always had use of a school though and sorry how I'd cope in winter as obviously can't hack in the dark before or after work


----------



## dancingkris (10 May 2015)

I know it!! It's just up the road from me and another friend has just moved on - I was going to suggest that place but with you saying about needing a school. I am biased but our hacking is fabulous!! X


----------



## dollymix (10 May 2015)

Think I'm Going to take a look! How do you get on with no school? Suppose she could have weekdays off in winter and hack at weekend. Not too bad if they can go out everyday...


----------



## dancingkris (10 May 2015)

I don't school!! I am just a hacker but there are a few to hire locally I.e within 20 mins ride.


----------



## dollymix (10 May 2015)

I'm not a massive school fan as such... It's jus somewhere to ride when it's dark in winter lol


----------



## Micky (11 May 2015)

Dancingkris..which livery is that then thats near sebastian grey? The one down the farm track..fittons?, 
Mike randles for farrier, wright & morten for vets, though agnew are good too...


----------

